# Interesting Article



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Found this

http://lifestyle.aol.co.uk/parenting/pregnancy/pregnant-women-paid-for-good-diet/article/20070909132209990003

*This post contains an external link which fertilityfriends.co.uk are not responsible for it's content*


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I also heard about this from my aunt. Sounds good in theory, but the cash could easily be spent on not so healthy items, like booze and cigs. Maybe, it should take the form of vouchers for veg etc like the surestart healthy balance vouchers??


----------

